# 2011-2012 trek/fisher rig!!!!



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

Everyone that owns a 2011 to 2012 TREK/FISHER RIG needs to contact TREK. There needs to be a recall on these dropouts. People are getting hurt. Whats happening is the dropout bolts are bending the axel to move and loosen up the skewer. The rear tire then flys off under torque causing the rider to go over the bars. This has happened to me at least six times.:madmax:




Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

This Same exact thing has happened to me!!! Every ride I do I have to tighten my chain at least 2-3 times because the Dropout bolts are bending and it slides loose. Last night on my ride we stopped for a quick break and my chain was flapping against everything and my skewer was completely lose!!! How the heck did that happen, Trek!!! That means my rear wheel could have flown off at anytime!!! 

They need to recall this ASAP before someone gets seriously hurt, or worst. 

I will posts pictures later of the bent dropout bolts.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Easy fix.

Don't buy a Trek.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

frdfandc said:


> Easy fix.
> 
> Don't buy a Trek.


Nice :thumbsup:
:ciappa:


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

frdfandc said:


> Easy fix.
> 
> Don't buy a Trek.


You would think the biggest bike company in the world would have done some R&D before they mass produce something. If I would have been seriously injured. They would have a law suit on there hands because the LBS knew of this problem.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

I swapped my 2012 Rig frame with a Sette Razzo and put on a tensioner. All the other components are nice.


----------



## Wiggs (May 11, 2006)

"Bending"? 

Picture to explain please.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

LittleBuddy said:


> I swapped my 2012 Rig frame with a Sette Razzo and put on a tensioner. All the other components are nice.


Did you use the Fox fork from your 2011 Rig? If so does the Sette Razzo have the G2 geometry? I don't think it does. That could make the bike handle different and not in a good way. I don't think it would be extremely noticeable for commuting. The G2 geometry is specific with Trek/Fisher, I believe. Don't yell at me if I am wrong though.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Did you use the Fox fork from your 2011 Rig? If so does the Sette Razzo have the G2 geometry? I don't think it does. That could make the bike handle different and not in a good way. I don't think it would be extremely noticeable for commuting. The G2 geometry is specific with Trek/Fisher, I believe. Don't yell at me if I am wrong though.


G2 geo works fine on many other makes. To the OP, replace the bolts with some grade 8 fasteners and it should eliminate any issues.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Have you tried a different skewer? Like a Shimano XT one.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

Ryan G. said:


> Have you tried a different skewer? Like a Shimano XT one.


How would the skewer effect anything?


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Did you use the Fox fork from your 2011 Rig? If so does the Sette Razzo have the G2 geometry? I don't think it does. That could make the bike handle different and not in a good way. I don't think it would be extremely noticeable for commuting. The G2 geometry is specific with Trek/Fisher, I believe. Don't yell at me if I am wrong though.


The G2 essentially is a slighly forward offset fork with a long top tube and the Fox fork seems to work just fine on the Sette frame. I took it on a nice long ride and it handled perfect. On a positive note the Sette frame felt like it was half the weight of the 2012 Trek Rig frame.


----------



## Drunkindonuts (Dec 4, 2010)

Trek knows there is a problem. If they didn't they wouldn't have replaced my frame three times then eight months later gave me a full refund and all the parts from it minus the frame. I never lost a wheel but constant chain loosening.


----------



## Steel29er (Jul 1, 2008)

I gave up on GF / Trek after cracking 2 Ferrous 29ers and having problems with the drop outs on the 2011 SS Superfly.


----------



## unknown-rider (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey little buddy, that is one beautiful frame! I love the bare aluminum look...


----------



## Juniorphil (May 1, 2007)

must admit there is an issue with those dropouts. had an 09 rig in which rear triangle was was welded wrong. They sent me a 11 rig. I 1st i thought is was great then those dropouts in the rear started showing their evil side. i have had the rear wheel slip out numerous times and have had numerous diff. QR in there. The chain never stays tight after a ride the chain has a lot of slack in it and it is very annoying. This has caused some problems in my racing this year and i am looking at a more reliable SS for the new season. 

When i think of SS i would think little maintenance, These frames have been nothing but nightmares. Wish trek would figure it out, 1st the Ecc. BB then this. o well.:madman:


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

Ryan G. said:


> Have you tried a different skewer? Like a Shimano XT one.


Yea went and bought the DT SWISS 50% stronger ratchet type skewer. On another note dropped the bike off at the TREK dealer and the new hardware kit they had for me was the 2011 SS superfly hardware WTF? I said thats not gonna work but the mechanic said it would. Waiting on another call tommorow..


----------



## CB2 (May 7, 2006)

LittleBuddy said:


> I swapped my 2012 Rig frame with a Sette Razzo and put on a tensioner. All the other components are nice.


After gushing about your Rig, swapping out parts for your favorites, painting it like 3 times your kicking it to the curb in only 4 weeks?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

unknown-rider said:


> Hey little buddy, that is one beautiful frame! I love the bare aluminum look...


I suspect that frame has a couple coats of paint on it by now..

Edit: CB2 already made my point, please disregard.

I like the Sette though, hope it works out better for ya.


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

The Sette frame is gonna stay as is. After a while I wasn't digging the neon red on the Rig frame. It was a nice comfy geometry but the troublesome sliders were a pain in the arse. I'm certainly not the first person to customize a bike to suit them.I did another long road/off road ride yesterday and everything was perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

I am with LittleBuddy, you should personalize your bike to reflect who you are. Here is my 2012 Trek Rig. I am going to have the frame powder coated a flat black, that is if Trek finds a solution to these sliding dropouts and I ride it a while with no major issues. 

All and all I like the geometry of the Rig and it rides very nice, however it is a tad on the heavy side compared to My Niner EMD and Voodoo Aizan (which are both aluminum frames like the Rig). I upgraded the wheelset to a pair of tubeless Easton’s, Carbon road seat, carbon bars and it still weighs about 26 lbs. The frame is an XL though. 

Just FYI, if you paint your frame the warrantee is voided. I assume that may be why LittleBuddy just got a completely new frame, but I could be wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

Here is a pic


----------



## cheepnis (Aug 26, 2005)

*Thumbs up so far, 2011 Rig*

There was a discussion on the Rig dropouts here..
http://forums.mtbr.com/singlespeed/2011-fisher-rig-slipnslide-dropouts-anyone-726420.html

After getting used to a couple things I really like my 2011 Rig which was a warranty replacement for a 2007 Rig. First is the G2 geometry of the frame when matched up with a non-G2 fork makes the bike handle very quickly. At first I didn't appreciate this but now it reminds me of a Klein I used to ride. Getting used to the drop outs was the other issue. I haven't had any problems for lots of miles now.


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

Well I raised the white flag with this bike. I took it to trek one last time to upgrade the dropout bolts and they ordered the superfly SS hardware. I said you guys can just keep the bike. I got my $money back for the frame and kept all the parts cause they were mine anyways. Looking at a niner now.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Niner is the way to go. Trek has gone very cheap on their bikes. They are starting to take on a walmart bike feel/quality. I would avoid pretty much any trek mtn bike these days. Their high-end road bikes are still very nice though....


----------



## Putnam (Nov 26, 2011)

I read somewhere that the Marlin is the same frame, does anyone know if the Marlin frame has these problems as well or if it is only the "Rig"name that has these issues?


----------



## matsymtom (May 1, 2012)

Putnam said:


> I read somewhere that the Marlin is the same frame, does anyone know if the Marlin frame has these problems as well or if it is only the "Rig"name that has these issues?


I have a Rig 2011 and a Marlin 2011 SS. Just a couple weeks ago, the Rig's rear wheel fell off on me right when I was beginning to crank up a steep climb. Luckily I was alright. I set the wheel carefully, cranked the crap out of the QR and didn't have a problem for 50+ miles or so of riding over the next week. I was running into the issue with the sliding vertical dropouts slipping constantly and finally decided to take it into my local bike shop for a tune up. They locktited everything and said "this wheel isn't going anywhere now". Well guess what, 3 miles into my next ride the rear wheel came completely off again! Today I called the bike shop and explained. They called Trek and Trek is sending them the new "magic" hardware that is supposed to fixed the sliding dropout issue. Even if that works, I can't see how it will fix the wheel falling out issue. The Trek rep told the store guy to make sure the head of the skewer isn't being obstructed at all by the frame when setting it in the dropout. This is a fine line because the two basically will touch as I have not filed down the head of the skewer like some people have said on here.

Anyway, keeping my fingers cross because the next time it happens - and hopefully it won't happen at a bad section - this frame is going bye-bye and I'm looking for a frame with no sliding dropouts and definitely not a Trek.

As for the Marlin, I have the issue with the dropouts moving and the chain loosening up. I haven't had the wheel fall out on me at all but I'm still nervous because it appears to be the exact same setup.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

matsymtom said:


> I have a Rig 2011 and a Marlin 2011 SS. Just a couple weeks ago, the Rig's rear wheel fell off on me right when I was beginning to crank up a steep climb. Luckily I was alright. I set the wheel carefully, cranked the crap out of the QR and didn't have a problem for 50+ miles or so of riding over the next week. I was running into the issue with the sliding vertical dropouts slipping constantly and finally decided to take it into my local bike shop for a tune up. They locktited everything and said "this wheel isn't going anywhere now". Well guess what, 3 miles into my next ride the rear wheel came completely off again! Today I called the bike shop and explained. They called Trek and Trek is sending them the new "magic" hardware that is supposed to fixed the sliding dropout issue. Even if that works, I can't see how it will fix the wheel falling out issue. The Trek rep told the store guy to make sure the head of the skewer isn't being obstructed at all by the frame when setting it in the dropout. This is a fine line because the two basically will touch as I have not filed down the head of the skewer like some people have said on here.
> 
> Anyway, keeping my fingers cross because the next time it happens - and hopefully it won't happen at a bad section - this frame is going bye-bye and I'm looking for a frame with no sliding dropouts and definitely not a Trek.
> 
> As for the Marlin, I have the issue with the dropouts moving and the chain loosening up. I haven't had the wheel fall out on me at all but I'm still nervous because it appears to be the exact same setup.


 This should help you . 
http://forums.mtbr.com/trek/trek-rig-rear-wheel-falling-out-diagnosis-solution-757794.html


----------



## AZtrailer (Oct 23, 2011)

It's funny you posted this. I just talked to a guy on a local tail here. He has a marlin SS , with bent drop out bolts and a chain that won't stay tight. These bikes are crap, bad design face it.


----------



## David_315 (Apr 28, 2008)

idk but bad quality control thats for sure.


----------



## Cale Maybin (Apr 10, 2011)

the new mb action has somebody asking the editor about the dropouts and the answer says he needs to find new information,the people dont know what they are talking about


----------



## menders (Nov 21, 2008)

yes, the design of the rear wheel drop out on the rig is not very robust with the quick release wheels. there are 3 rigs 2010-2012 in our group, all of them have had the rear wheel just drop out of the drop outs. 

It appears that it's a loose tolerance on the skewer or some thing related. The skewer just loosens up after a while, unlike the front skewer which remains tight and has the lawyer lips to hold it on. My rear wheel fall off last week after jumping a curb. lucky for me it was 5 minutes after jumping through a BMX park, otherwise I'd be in the hospital. Yeah, this design is not right and needs Treks mediate attention! Otherwise somebody is going to get hurt. 

Not sure how you officially get a some kind of recall going, but that would be the right thing (or safe thing) to do.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I had a 2011 Marlin SS and never experienced this issue. The rear hardware would creep a little and since I replaced it with stainless hardware everything worked fine. Perhaps I'm the outlier but my bike was solid even after 20+ mile rides with steep climbs.


Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## Almost_Dunn (Jul 15, 2005)

Hate to bring this thread back, but have the Trek Rig 2012 too. But the wheel stays in and the chain drops off. Always at the most vulnerable time (for instance: powering up a small but steep hill or to pop up & over a rock face) and I've wreck my hand & shoulders. I have cranked down on the allen bolts after getting the chain tight, as well as the quick release. Wheel is straight. Thoughts ?? Anybody hear of a machined insert that will secures in place ? thanks


----------

